# To Protect and Serve



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My oldest son with his little girl. They're cleaning up the mean streets, one dirty diaper at a time!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, they're both adorable

Yep, those dirty diapers can be mean for sure:googly:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yuk, diaper duty is the worst! Lol!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a cutie (both)

We have a busy lake about 40 miles from here. A few years ago a pipe broke and dumped sewage in the lake and people were told not to swim there till the water cleaned up. Oh yeah, they said the contamination didn't come from the spill but rather from babies in diapers playing in the water!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great picture! I love the look on her face.


----------

